# Tracheostomy Care for EMS



## 18G (Jun 7, 2011)

Wanted to share this pdf presentation from Maryland EMS on Pre-hospital tracheostomy care. I though it did a good job of reviewing different trach types and providing care in cases where trach patients need assistance or families do not know what to do. 

http://www.miemss.org/home/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=oiMqx1lWxAE=&tabid=58&mid=451


----------

